# Suddenly shedding! Help!



## dukielove40 (Jan 16, 2014)

So, I boarded my one-year old golden this past Thursday. He stayed a few nights and was bathed by the groomer. Since I got him back, he has been shedding UNBELIEVABLY. Like to the point that I can't bring him inside. The fur just falls off of him. I have vacuumed him and brushed him out and it won't stop. He shed mildly before but nothing like this. What has all of the sudden caused this? What can I do?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He may be getting rid of his winter coat? Can you call the groomer and ask what products they used?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like the warm bath and dryer accelerated his shedding. As long as his skin is fine-no rash, etc.-I wouldn't worry. Sounds like a juvenile/seasonal blow.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hair Hair Everywhere!!! Murphy is also shedding.....it's tough to keep up with the brushing and vacuuming. But this too shall pass!


----------



## dukielove40 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies and help! I was more or less concerned because he had shed a little bit before but this is a bit absurd lol. I guess I hadn't been used to the blowing or seasonal periods.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy had the same thing happen a few weeks ago after the groomer. In his case he was back to normal shedding after a couple weeks.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Lily has had this happening, she's just over a year old and I think she's getting a combo of losing her winter coat and shedding her baby coat to grow her adult one.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It's spring. Increased shedding is normal this time of year, now that it 's warming up. 

It's also possible your dog has had a bit of an allergic reaction to something. The first year we had Ben, his legs looked like they had been shaved, because he lost ALL the hair on them. The vet said it was allergies. The next year it wasn't as bad, though he still lost a lot.


----------

